# HDD in Standby bei Nichtbenutzung



## Gnome (9. April 2011)

Hi!

Ich hab ne Crucial Real SSD C300 und ne Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB. Die 500GB hab ich als zusätzliche Festplatte drin und möchte die HDD bei Nichtbenutzung, in den Standby "schicken". Das heißt, die soll nach paar Sekunden sofort ausgehen, wenn sie nicht benutzt wird. Die C300 SSD hab ich als Primär-Laufwerk. Dort ist Windows 7 64 Bit Professional drauf und die soll nur arbeiten. In den Energieoptionen kann man das ja einstellen. Problem ist da aber, dass man "FestplatteN" nur einstellen kann und keine "FestplattE". Ich will NUR die eine 500GB HDD in den Standby schicken, nicht die SSD.

Ist das möglich? Wenn ja wie?

Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen .


----------



## iRaptor (9. April 2011)

Die SSD wird ja nur in den Standby geschickt wenn kein Zugriff mehr erfolgt. Meine Windows Platte wird eigt. nie in Standby geschickt, nur wenn ich AFK bin.
Aber warum sollte dich das bei der SSD stören, die hat ja keine Anlaufzeit und sollte sofort wieder verfügbar sein wenn sie aus dem Standby gehohlt wird. (Bin nicht mal sicher ob die einen Standby-Modus haben)
Lg


----------



## Gnome (9. April 2011)

Scheint, als würde die SSD gar nicht in den Standby Modus gehen. Hab jetzt auf 1 Minute gestellt, und die HDD geht sogar nach 8 Sekunden schon aus. Die SSD is aber nach 2 Minuten immernoch an. Also lass ich das so . Genau so wollte ich das haben 

Danke dir


----------



## Gnome (9. April 2011)

Problem is jetzt irgendwie, dass er nach paar Minuten immer auf die HDD zugreift, das geht dann so 15 sekunden und dann is die wieder im Standby. So aller 4-5 Minuten geht die an. Kann man da was ändern? Ich brauch die ja in dem Sinne nur als zusätzlichen Speicher bzw. für Dateien und Programme die ich selten benutze.


----------



## Jimini (9. April 2011)

Das hängt davon ab, was für Programme laufen, wie Windows auslagert etc.

MfG Jimini


----------



## djnoob (9. April 2011)

schau mal nach revoSleep v0.2 BETA


----------



## robbe (9. April 2011)

Ganz ehrlich, lass das mit dem Standby nach so kurzer Zeit. Du tust der Festplatte garantiert keinen Gefallen, wenn sie ständig anhält und wieder anläuft sobald in irgendeiner weiße ein Zugriff auf sie erfolgt. Dann lieber laufen lassen, das dürfte besser für die Lebensdauer sein und der Stromverbauch ist ja nun wirklich nicht die Welt.


----------



## djnoob (9. April 2011)

sehe ich genauso


----------



## junglekid (9. April 2011)

Wenn du deine Festplatte zu laut findest, dann dämm oder entkoppel sie lieber, als sie in den Stand-By zu schicken, da der größte Verschleiß beim Anlaufen und Ausschalten der Festplatte entsteht.


----------



## DiabloJulian (9. April 2011)

Naja, wenn man alle wichtigen Programme auf der SSD hat und die Festplatte nur für Musik/Videos benutzen möchte, läuft sie bestimmt nicht so oft an. Und ob man jetzt 20€ für eine Dämmung ausgibt (und ich bezweifel den Nutzen für Absolut Silent) oder 35€ für ne neue Festplatte ist auch nicht so schlimm.
Ich für meine Zwecke habe ähnliches geplant, z.B. für Surfen etc. reicht meine SSD vollkommen aus (=silent), aber wenn ich dann ein paar Lieder anhören möchte wäre es praktisch wenn ich nicht immer eine externe mit lahmen USB 2.0 anschließen müsste. Kann man das dann so regeln, dass die Festplatte während der Benutzung der Lieder läuft und sich danach wieder ausschaltet (von mir aus auch manuell)?


----------



## djnoob (9. April 2011)

am besten ist es dann aber, eine 5200 hdd 2,5 zu kaufen, die gleichzeitig auch stromsparend ist .


----------



## Gnome (11. April 2011)

Hab die jetzt dauerhaft an. Is echt nervig wenn die dann immer ständig anspringt. Ich nutz die HDD jetzt für zusätzliche Programme und andren Kram


----------



## S!lent dob (11. April 2011)

Hast du die Indizierung noch aktiviert? Die greift auf die HDD zu, einfach deaktivieren und ruhe is


----------

